# Horses VS Goats VS Dogs for animal Crackers lol



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

My husband was feeding the girls some animal crackers and the horses decided they wanted in on this, than then the dogs did so they where all surrounding my husband wanting animal crackers.


















And a picture of Panda I took a month ago, I just love this picture, it captures her personality to a T.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo it looks like he is running low on animal crackers


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

That's funny, and soooo cute..lol!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Cute pixs.

Animal crackers are a big hit at our house too. I took a bag over to the lesson horses at the barn where my daughter goes - they were gone just like that!!!!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I love the expression on your girl's face - she's like "hi mom!~ I'm getting treats!"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it..... to cute.. :thumbup: .....thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cute! Animal Crackers have to be given to our goats with extreme caution <LOL>. We give it to them by the no climb fence, otherwise they'd pull the field fencing down climbing on it! It's a feeding frenzy, you have all 10 goats hoarding over you, the buck being the most intimidating with his lips smacking LOL If you go in the pen they are like puppies who haven't learned that its not okay to jump all over you. 
But I have a plan.... I put some in the bucks feeding pan, put some in the does feeding trough, and then quickly disperse what I have left into the mouths that are still following me....haha


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

What a neat snack idea...

I ask... do ANY of your goats turn their nose up at them? It seems any treat I have, there's always a couple that just don't want it... >.>


----------

